# Impotency - Electromagnetic therapy



## abhjoe (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi,

I was just searching on google for forums discussing impotency problems divorces, etc. and come accross this one. Having gone through some threads, I want to share something I have tried.

I have not been sexually potent for last 10 years approx. and it lead to gradually not being aroused. Was caught in a circle. Being young I didnt have the guts to approach anyone or share my problem...

Fortunately seeing a psychiatrist, I shared my problem and the doctor advised me to try a new therapy that they just started. I was the 2nd patient I think.

It basicly involves a electromagnetic gun attached to a machine probably generating the waves, and the gun is put in touch with the penis and the base of the penis (5 points). Each point is given about 2 minutes. The gun gives a pinch feeling.

After 1st 2-3 sessions.. I felt blood flowing despite not having anything in mind or not being aroused. Gradually, as per doctors advise to know the improvement / results, I had to masturbate alternate days to inform him.

The results included, longer lastivity, increased arousal, more hardness, some increase of interest as well. I was feeling like I have become better by 50%-70%.

Gradually, the effect has subsided after some months, but thats probably because I am single and dont have sex..

Anyway, my aim was to make people aware here facing impotency issues and wanting to try it if you come across it. It is supposedly the same machine which is used for RTMS by psychiatrist which is also new (atleast in my country).


----------

